# First Wheelgun



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

Depending on how har the Holidays dig me I'm planning on picking up a 629 between Christmas and New Years. I've always wanted a .44 mag and I'm tired of waiting. I own a few autos but this will be my first wheelgun. I'll use it to pursue whitetail for a few weeks of the year but mostly plinkin. It should see fair use as I am very fortunately able to shoot at my home. I think I like the 6 1/2" 629 classic power port. If anyone has educated recomendations I'd love to hear 'em. I do have to stick to at least 6" bore length to stay legal for hunting in Maryland. Couple questions:

Is the factory porting worth it?

Is there a particular vintage that I should seek/avoid?
I will likely buy new but am not opposed to a good used deal. 

Do these things function well with a variety of loads?
I handload and am interested in experimenting.

Thanks for any help...Merry Christmas!

-BunnMan


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Can''t comment much about porting. But these are great guns. Unlike your auto's (possibly) they will eat anything you can feed it! No FTE or FTF's.


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I have had several Model 29 and later Smith 44 mags. They are excellent revolvers and they will safely and accurately shoot any factory loads. I handloaded for many years; but I did not attempt to push the limits. I used the books carefully, and crafted loads to approach as much as possible, the factory ballistics. I would strongly recommend against using data not in the manuals, or paying any heed to what you might read in gun magazines to concoct extra-powerful handloads. 

If you choose to purchase a used specimen, be careful to check it for lockup and wear. Some people shoot some heavy and possibly damaging loads through their 44 mags.


----------



## BIGHARLEYBbigharleyb (Jan 24, 2008)

That is an excellect choice, but for the strongest you need to look at a ruger srh , I own a taurus m44 ported 6.5 stainless and love it. The ported barrell really reduces recoil versus the ruger the only problem is more cleaning to the scope, if so equiped.


----------



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

Never have cared for Ruger firearms. Granted, I formed this onpinion before my revolver shopping started so I haven't given them much of a chance on tis one. I did hold one at a dealer but preferred the slimmer, lighter, more comfortable frame of the 629. I don't have a problem believing the Ruger's are stronger based on the size and weight difference.

I couldn't hold out any longer! I put a deposit on my new 6.5" ported 629 today! Should be able to pick it up next Saturday if the Holiday schedule doesn't delay my paperwork.

Merry Christmas! (specially to me 

-BunnMan


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I advise you to wear ear protection while hunting. The 44 is not quiet and all the ported 44's I have been around were much louder for the shooter than non ported.

Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

TOF,

I appreciate your concern but hearing protection while hunting would be a huge tactical mistake. How am I gonna kill 'em if I can't hear 'em coming? I'll be sure to plug up my precious eardrums while plinkin targets in the backyard but I think I'll make it through one loud bang should I be fortunate enough to have game in my sights.

Merry Christmas,

-BunnMan


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

BunnMan said:


> I appreciate your concern but hearing protection while hunting would be a huge *tactical* mistake.


Also, don't forget your Ghillie Suit.

:smt033


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Flip-up ear muffs?

Ahhhh... my next million...


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I agree with TOF about hearing protection. I have shot Super Blackhawks for years and I have a 40% loss in my right ear because I didn't use hearing protection when I was younger and stupider.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I would purchase a non ported gun for hunting. I have owned and used Blackhawks thru the years and know what they are like.

Modern electronic ear protection devices can enable better than normal hearing during your hunt while preventing hearing loss.

It's your choice. We can lead you to water but it is up to you to drink.


----------



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

Good suggestion about the modern electric stuff, I'll check price and legallity in Maryland to see if that's viable. I imagine 'll probably take 1 -2 shots a year at game with this thing. I doubt that kind of exposure would be detrimental but if electronic stuff is legal and affordable and might increase my odds of detecting whitetail earlier...I'm in!

Merry Christmas Y'all...

-BunnMan


----------

